# PG, VG and Concentrates...



## Silo (17/5/20)

Who has stock and is shipping now?

PG, VG and Concentrates... As a bonus a 18650 battery or 2 might do me good.

Don't really feel like bugging any vendors to ask... Plus it is kind of hard to know who is shipping right now.

Basically this > https://www.ecigssa.co.za/consolida...d-concentrates-no-nic-during-lockdown.t66519/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinykey (17/5/20)

Silo said:


> Who has stock and is shipping now?
> 
> PG, VG and Concentrates... As a bonus a 18650 battery or 2 might do me good.
> 
> Don't really feel like bugging any vendors to ask... Plus it is kind of hard to know who is shipping right now.


I know that flavourworld is currently shipping... You can buy by them...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (18/5/20)

Thank you for letting me know! Items were vanishing as I was ordering hey!

Also... Never spent so much on basically flavors with no nicotine!

 Me at the last click...

and I forgot cotton


----------



## myBru (28/7/20)

Also give Bossvape a try...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/7/20)

Flavour Mill is shipping but no batteries, Bossvape has batteries, I think BLckvapor is shipping because Ive seen vape mail from them  Valley Vapour is shipping but no batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (28/7/20)

myBru said:


> Also give Bossvape a try...



Bossvape has been my main supplier. Lately he is swamped, but I still prefer working with Imraan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silo (28/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Flavour Mill is shipping but no batteries, Bossvape has batteries, I think BLckvapor is shipping because Ive seen vape mail from them  Valley Vapour is shipping but no batteries



I finally ordered some Moli's. 2 for me, 2 for each smoker. Wish could have gotten about 4 for myself, but such is life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## myBru (28/7/20)

Imraan has THE best customer service! He phoned me twice on my cell to apologise for being so swamped. He's a great guy...



Silo said:


> Bossvape has been my main supplier. Lately he is swamped, but I still prefer working with Imraan.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

